# F-16



## opjpr (Jan 16, 2011)

1/48 Tamiya kit


----------



## BolianAdmiral (Feb 24, 2009)

Methinks this user is a spammer.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Methinks there would need to be some SPAM attached somehow for that to be true.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

opjpr said:


> 1/48 Tamiya kit


Your point is????????


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Giving the benefit of the doubt, I'm guessing a newbie post that didn't work, and he gave up.


----------



## opjpr (Jan 16, 2011)

You got it. for some reason i could not get the post to post????


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

OPJpr is not a spammer, I know him from another board.


----------

